
Nectarine Demoscene Radio shuts down after 18 years - sgt
https://www.scenemusic.net
======
koala_man
So long, and thanks for all the chip tunes!

~~~
sgt
I still wonder why they shut down though

~~~
cillian64
There is some discussion of the details here:
[https://www.pouet.net/topic.php?which=11430&page=1](https://www.pouet.net/topic.php?which=11430&page=1)

For anybody else missing their fix, the stream source and mirrors still seem
to be up, including:

[https://nectarine.from-de.com/necta192](https://nectarine.from-
de.com/necta192)

[http://privat.is-by.us:8000/necta192.mp3](http://privat.is-
by.us:8000/necta192.mp3)

and many other internet radio sites including TuneIn.com

